
Ask HN: Refactoring tools - kinchen
Hey HN,<p>In a large project of mine, I regularly have code wrapped across multiple lines that could be expressed more succinctly using a different series of calls.<p>My initial stab at how to refactor this is to create a small parser that iterates through these files and refactors as appropriate. Is this overkill? Doesn&#x27;t seem quite right for sed, but awk might work. Any other tools I&#x27;m missing?
======
ToFab123
Can't you use an IDE that has built in refactoring tools? What language is
your project and what ide are you currently using?

------
lsemel
Some JetBrains IDEs such as PyCharm have refactoring tools built in.

